# How to ride through a bucking horse.



## NorthernMama

I get a message "embedding disabled by request"


----------



## Spyder

northernmama said:


> I get a message "embedding disabled by request"


Click on the youtube link...it shows there.


----------



## morganshow11

ya it did, spyder.


----------



## kershkova

My horse was doing that with my trainer last week.


----------



## koomy56

That's neat.  Its nice to see that not all horse startings are "picture-perfect" and that there are people out there who still remain kind and forgiving. I dont think I saw him touch those reins once, didn't tell her anything. Just let her figure it out.


----------



## NorthernMama

Wow, I love how this guy works.... drool... oh to have the time...


----------



## RedHawk

This video shows pretty close to what my boy was doing when I first got him home. He wasn't _quite_ as bad though, but pretty close, and he wasn't as crazy e.g crashing into the roundpen fence:?.
Same sort of senario too, in that he would look all calm while you rolled down the stirrups and put your foot into it. It was only once your weight was in it that he would explode.
Once i managed to get on him though, he gave up, fight over in his mind. He's tried it unsuccessfully a couple of times since, but he's generally fine now.


----------



## ilovestitch

Stitch does that to me abut 4 times a year, and at the weirdest times too. But i learned real quick how to ride threw those fits! Thanks for sharing to!


----------



## eventnwithwinston

That rider rides very well- Confidently, gracefully, and softly. 
But if that was my horse...I would probably take the time lounge it before I got on...  lol


----------



## RusticWildFire

Wow, very nice video. Thanks for sharing. I wish I could sit that long but my horse bucks with the intensity of the horse in the second video (pure bucking though)


----------



## Sara

Kudos to him, very nice riding. I know I wouldn't look that graceful in the same situation


----------

